# cricket trap



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 17, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has an idea for a simple cricket trap, preferably involving the use of a jar?

Thank You


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Sep 18, 2005)

You could partially bury a jar in the dirt and place a piece of fruit or anything the cricket may eat inside, as they find it they fall in and get stuck. Good luck.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll have to try that. Thanks for the advice.


----------

